# A Nice Walk



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good.

Can't wait to have fun with my Nikon D3200


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I quite like this shot. What processing have you applied to it?.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> I quite like this shot. What processing have you applied to it?.


Standard Nikon d3200 sketch within camera


----------



## rclark (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful looking park!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

rclark said:


> Beautiful looking park!


Dalmuir park 8 miles west of Glasgow.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great picture


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Killin


----------

